# A trip to the LFS



## Azeral (Dec 28, 2004)

I went in to buy a new filter and saw that the brother of my 3 baby rbp's hadn't been sold. Mine have grown to almost doiuble his size and.....I felt bad







and bought him. I did'nt want to add another to the 75 but dangit, I felt bad for the little guy. He might be ate by his brothers but we'll see, at least he has a chance with an owner who will care for him.


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

it could be a clingon warrior and whoop some ass too


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

You can set up a divider in your 75g.


----------



## NegativeCamber (Nov 29, 2004)

very cool... good luck


----------



## Brendan (Oct 7, 2004)

hope it works out


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

that was cool of you, but if you're afraid of him getting eaten, you can keep him in a seperate tank and grow him out more before you add him to your existing tank. Good luck


----------



## Azeral (Dec 28, 2004)

Surprisingly, he just joined up with the group. He swims with them and follows the patterns they have been doing.


----------



## Azeral (Dec 28, 2004)

mr.freez said:


> it could be a clingon warrior and whoop some ass too
> [snapback]860877[/snapback]​


He could be but actually he is Mr...........CHEKOV!!!!!!!!!!!!!







Thats a preview of captain p's log tonight LOL


----------



## Azeral (Dec 28, 2004)

He must have been starved. I threw some halibut in for them and he ate so much I could'nt believe it. He's a fat lil guy now.


----------



## acidWarp (Jun 30, 2003)

Awesome, good to hear that at least he went to someone who knows how to properly care for the fish.


----------



## shoe997bed263 (Oct 15, 2004)

hope it works out for u. what is the difference in size of your p's. do lots of water changes and keep them well fed. glad to hear u saved the little guy.


----------



## Azeral (Dec 28, 2004)

shoe997bed263 said:


> hope it works out for u. what is the difference in size of your p's. do lots of water changes and keep them well fed. glad to hear u saved the little guy.
> [snapback]862462[/snapback]​


He's about an inch long and they are 2inches long =)


----------



## Azeral (Dec 28, 2004)

The little guy is fin nipping them which they gave up a few weeks ago. Hrmmm he'll grow out of it I hope.


----------



## gottagitdemps (Feb 25, 2004)

azeral26 said:


> The little guy is fin nipping them which they gave up a few weeks ago. Hrmmm he'll grow out of it I hope.
> [snapback]862794[/snapback]​


I hope they don't retaliate....good luck though!


----------



## cmsCheerFish (Dec 17, 2004)

he deserves his own tank at least till hes within an inch...


----------



## Scooby (Dec 25, 2003)

yeah i'd put em in another tank for about 4 - 6 months depending on groath rate then try tossing em in with all the other guys,,,


----------

